# Festive Season Opening Times (Vape Vendors)



## Stosta

Hi Guys!

We thought it might be nice to have a thread where all the vendors could keep us in the loop with regards to their opening times over the Festive Season. Please let us know what days you plan on being open, any strange hours you might be keeping, and what might happen to our courier services!

TIA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Excellent thread @Stosta 

This will help members - myself included !

Please note that Stosta created this thread in the "Who has stock" subforum, so vendors can reply directly here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Heya Vendors!

Anyone got any more info one this for us?


----------



## Vapers Corner

HI 

Vapers Corner will be closed on 25 Dec and 1 Jan 2017. 

All public holidays we will be open as per Sunday hours (10am - 2pm) 

As per usual. Online orders will not be delivered on weekends or public holidays 

Just a reminder that 2 Jan 2017 is also a public holiday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Tagging @Sir Vape @VapeGrrl @Gizmo @KieranD @Oupa @YeOldeOke @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA
@Vaperite South Africa @vaporize.co.za @Kyran

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Dates to note:
16th Open December BIG PARTY at the Sir's (Don't miss it!!!)
24th Open till 1:30pm
25th Closed 
26th Closed
31st Open till 1:30pm
1st Closed
2nd Closed

Rest of the time we are open

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Vaperite will be open throughout the festive season except for the 25th (Closed) and a late start on the 1st at 10am but otherwise normal hours on all other days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

We will be operating as per normal - public holidays and weekends The Courier Guy rates for deliveries are too high, as they are throughout the year on such days. So normal production and delivery 'rules' apply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sir Vape said:


> Dates to note:
> 16th Open December BIG PARTY at the Sir's (Don't miss it!!!)
> 24th Open till 1:30pm
> 25th Closed
> 26th Closed
> 31st Open till 1:30pm
> 1st Closed
> 2nd Closed
> 
> Rest of the time we are open



@Sir Vape ...winner winner Im leaving on the 16th for durbs...needless to say just phone wifey and told her we leaving at 4am so I can get to your party

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dinxster

Only one week left to get those orders in before the Valley Vapour elves head home for Christmas.

We’ll be closed for the festive season from 15 Dec – 5 Jan.

Final date to place orders:

*Payfast – final orders Wednesday, 14 December 2016

EFT – final orders Tuesday, 13 December 2016*

EFTs take roughly 24 – 48 hours to clear, so we ask that if you’re paying via EFT you place your order on Tuesday, 13 December. Cool? Cool.

Drew and I would like to send out a *massive thank you* to everyone for all the support in 2016. You guys rock. We truly appreciate is so much.

Wishing you a very-merry, family-filled festive season.

Dalene & Drew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Dinxster - I have copied your post about your Festive Season opening times to this thread as well.
Just for the benefit of members that are watching this thread


----------



## Silver

Just a reminder to all vendors

If you are posting your Festive Season opening times in your respective subforums, that is great - but please take a moment to make the same post here - it helps when they are all together too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

It's business as usual for The Vape Guy over December, the shop will be closed on the 25th and New Years Day but we'll be keeping an eye out in case of emergencies. Obviously the courier services are beyond our control but we'll do what we can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis

Lung Candy will close for 25/26 December and 1/2 January. 

Rest of the time it's business as usual with our regular trading hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries

@ShaneW or @MarkK havnt seen your response here yet?!


----------



## ShaneW

Anneries said:


> @ShaneW or @MarkK havnt seen your response here yet?!



Thanks we are just finalising the times between Xmas and NY, will have those shortly. 

What I can confirm is that we are open this Friday (16th) from 11-2 and normal times for Saturday (17th) 9-3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Juicy Joes Festive Season Trading Hours ! 

December 16 - 11am to 2pm
December 17th - 9am to 3pm
December 19th to 23rd - 9am till 7pm

24th, 25th, 26th and 27th - CLOSED

28th to 31st - 10am till 2pm

January 1st & 2nd - CLOSED

3rd January - 9am till 7pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio

*Hello There Vapers*

We will be closed from the 20th December 2016 and re-open on 09 January 2017.
Last orders will be dispatched on 19/12/2016.
We'd like to take this opportunity to thank each and every customer for there support in 2016. It has been a pleasure serving this community and we wish you all a awesome Christmas and a fun filled holiday season.

*-The BLCK Vapour Team-*
Do yourself a flavour​


----------



## Silver

Have stickied this thread - will leave it up there for the festive season.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

I am so glad to see most vendors wont be shutting down. Just a little worried as I only have 30ml extreme ice left and valley vapour is now closed for orders.

Extreme ice is a staple for me.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Hello Vapers!

Here are our Festive Season Trading Hours for Meyersdal, Greenside and Plumstead!

Happy Holidays and may the festive season be good to you all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Have copied the above post for you to this thread as well @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fogmachine

Hi everyone

Fog Machine will be open right through the festive season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HouseOfVape

Hi all 

House of vape Festive season times.

24th open till 2 
25th December -closed 
26th December -closed 

31st December - closed 
1st jan -closed 

Then it's business as usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

What?! Everyone is closed on the 25th?!?! Guess I will have to hang out with the family after all!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Polar

Stosta said:


> What?! Everyone is closed on the 25th?!?! Guess I will have to hang out with the family after all!


Ah, they're not so bad if you keep the visits to birthdays and Xmas's.

Just to add to the open vendors. www.theflavourmill.co.za is open - I'm guessing apart from Xmas day and New years. Some nice promos too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB

E-Cig Inn Amanzimtoti

Monday 26 December (11am to 1pm)
Tuesday 27 December (10am to 2pm)
Thursday 29 December (10am to 2pm)
Saturday 31 December (10am to 2pm)
Monday 2 January (11am to 1pm)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

